# Table saw top dimensions



## Rhaugle (May 12, 2017)

Hey guys, 
New here, been reading and staying quiet for a little while and decided to make myself a new top for my Craftsman portable table saw. I'm going to use 9/16th plywood as the top, and curious what people think the best dimensions would be for this? 4x2? 4x2.5? 4x3?​


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

What size is the top you're replacing? 
Why not use the old table as your template for the new table?


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Build your "new top" any size that keeps the TS fence adjustable and on track without major problems. Be safe.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Do you mean a"surround"?*

​


Rhaugle said:


> Hey guys,
> New here, been reading and staying quiet for a little while and decided to make myself a new top for my Craftsman portable table saw. I'm going to use 9/16th plywood as the top, and curious what people think the best dimensions would be for this? 4x2? 4x2.5? 4x3?​



You will have to make a new fence rail as well as a top IF you replace the existing one. A better approach to get more table surface is a surround in which the table saw and top fit within. 
Here's some ideas:
https://images.search.yahoo.com/sea...dnM-?p=table+saw+suroounds&fr2=piv-web&fr=sfp


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

woodnthings said:


> You will have to make a new fence rail as well as a top IF you replace the existing one. A better approach to get more table surface is a surround in which the table saw and top fit within.
> Here's some ideas:
> https://images.search.yahoo.com/sea...dnM-?p=table+saw+suroounds&fr2=piv-web&fr=sfp​




Excellent post showing table saw extensions. :thumbsup:​


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Do you really mean that you are going to remove the existing top on the saw? And replace it with 9/16" material.? That thickness material will not allow you sufficient thickness for miter bar slots. Or slots for crosscut sled. You would also probably need to get new fence.

Better to follow Woods suggestions and build new surround. 

George


----------



## Techsniffer (Feb 19, 2017)

Toolman50 said:


> Excellent post showing table saw extensions. :thumbsup:


I was more surprised that people still use Yahoo lol


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

Techsniffer said:


> I was more surprised that people still use Yahoo lol


Why? What do the cool kids use?


----------



## Techsniffer (Feb 19, 2017)

subroc said:


> Why? What do the cool kids use?


Well aside from the fact that "google" has been the defacto popular search engine for vast portions of the world for over a decade I would have thought that the 1.5 billion hacked Yahoo accounts would have steered pretty much anyone away.


----------



## Kerrys (May 2, 2016)

subroc said:


> Why? What do the cool kids use?


Bing...gaggle sucks, I didn't know yahoo was still alive.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

Bing and google?


----------



## Techsniffer (Feb 19, 2017)

subroc said:


> Bing and google?
> 
> link


Nice troll, you can call it what you want but the fact is people use Google because you get better and more accurate results, but I will note the irony that you use a Youtube link to troll with... a Google owned company.. lol


----------

